# ...

## kobieta

,        ,  (  !!!)      . 
         :
 -      ?
 -  ,    ?
 -    ?
 -   ? 
...     - *      ,  * ?
.. ,   , ,   , ...   (  ) -     ,         ?

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ...     - *      ,  * ?
> .. ,   , ,   , ...   (  ) -     ,         ?

     ,  ,  .  ...
  -  (,  ),    (+1),       (  ),  -    ( ),     ,          (  ),       ...

----------

̳ ! 
 ,  ,   ,   ......
 , , ,        ......
˳,  ,    ,   ,    ....
.  !  !   !     .. ...
 ?!!    , "    ,   !
   -  ,   .     (     ),    __  ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

> :
> -      ?
> -  ,    ?
> -    ?
> -   ?

  -  ,   ...
-   ,     ,                 .
-   -.    .     -   ...   ;     ;     ,      ;     ,    ,   - *        ;   ,     ,       ;    -      ,   "- ?  !";   ,  ,      (    -      -  :);    ,     - , ...  ,  ,  , ,       . 
. 
 .     (,       -  :      ,       )   ,       ,            .     .
  -   ,   ,    -    !  ,   !   ,     .
 . 
  -     ,  ,     .   

> ...     -       ,   ?

    ,   .       (      ,    ).        . 
       - ,     .

----------


## kobieta

..   , . 
,       ,     .   

> -  (,  ),    (+1),       (  ),  -    ( ),     ,          (  ),       ...

   

> ̳ ! 
>  ,  ,   ,   ......
>  , , ,       ......
> ˳,  ,   ,   ,    ....
> .  !  !   !    .. ...
>  ?!!    , "   ,   !

  
   -  ....
...       ,   .
      ? 
    ,        ,      .
        ,      . 
 ... -   . ...       .  -  ...(   ,      ).

----------

> .

   !  

> 

  __  ! ճ  ,    ,    ?

----------


## Uksus

> - ,

    . ,   -  .    ,     ,               ,   ,  .       .         .       쳺 .
     .          .     .

----------


## rust

> ,   ?

  "   *****     " ()

----------


## kobieta

> "   *****     " ()

  ...
,   ,

----------


## rust



----------


## Rinka

,        , , , ....    ,    -  ,  ,        !!!               ...    . 
    .   ,        . 
  --      , , ??     !!! (   , , ,       ,  쳺 .      쳺.      ).

----------


## admin

-  :  (   ,     )   (     ,   ) 2-3       (    ,  Red Bull ,  ,      )     ,       ,   ,    .   ,           ,   ,     .        - ....,  - ....,   - ..... ,   . 
     :  ,  ,   ,        ,       ,        .

----------


## kobieta

> -  :  (   ,     )   (     ,   ) 2-3       (    ,  Red Bull ,  ,      )     ,       ,   ,    .   ,           ,   ,     .        - ....,  - ....,   - ..... ,   . 
>      :  ,  ,   ,        ,       ,        .

  

 
   ,      ,  ,   - !   -  !!!!
 -,          -  ,    ,    ,    ,    ,      .

----------


## admin

> -,          -  ,    ,    ,    ,    ,

         ,      ,    ,       .

----------


## kobieta

> ,      ,    ,       .

    ,    ...
    ,   -:        ,            !     ,   ,    ,    ...
    ,    , ,    ?    ,    ,        ? 
,      ...

----------


## sharasha

> ,     ,               ,   ,  .

      :
"_       ,   . ,  .  ,  ,   ,    .          .   . _ "  *  :*
 -   ,  ,    ,   ,  ,   ,   .    . ϳ  .

----------


## kobieta



----------


## nickeler

*kobieta*,      . 
,* ",*   ,   ,       ...
*"*:   ,   ;   (    ,      .   ); ;     .
    ,   .    -  .
      ,  .      ,     . 
  ,       ,    .     ,   .               .  *sharasha*,        "".   ,     -    ...         -    .  *.,*    ,      ,    ,     .     "-".        .   " "     ,  40    ,  ,          .    .    ,   ,    .    ,         . , ,      .       . ,    (   )  " ",  ,   .       _ )))
  :   ,   .      ...     ...    ""    ,       ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,        ,

   , -    ,      ,    .
       ,    -    ,    .   

> ! ճ  ,    ,    ?

   - . 
 :     ,       ,   ,      ,         -   . ! !  -. ,   ,  !   ,    , , ,   .  ! !!!!       ,   .   !     -     !
  ,  ,   ,    ,  ,   .   !!     ,   ?!      !! ³       ,         .
 ,       ,     -   . 
³    ,    , ,    :)      ,    ))))   

> . ,   -  .    ,     ,               ,   ,  .       .         .       쳺 .

    ,    쳺.   ,      -  ?   ?    ?!    ?!   ??  **,   ,   - .   .        : ",  !"   ,      ,    ',   !  -     !     :)  *sharasha*,  '  !
       ,   - ,   ,   - ,  ,  -    )))

----------


## nickeler

.

----------


## kobieta

> *.,*    ,      ,    ,     .     "-".        .   " "     ,  40    ,  ,          .    .    ,   ,    .    ,         . , ,      .       . ,    (   )  " ",  ,   .       _ )))
>   :   ,   .      ...     ...    ""    ,       ,  .

  ͳ,  ,    - 캺  ,   :).   ,         .  ,     -    .     ,        !!!!!!!!!    !!!
   ,     ,    ,   !!!       . 
  ( )      - ...  ...   ...      .
     !!!!     .   --    .    

> , -    ,      ,    .
>        ,    -    ,    .

     

> **,   ,   - .   .        : ",  !"   ,      ,    ',   !  -     !     :)

  ,  쳺!   ,  ,       !!!!         ,     .
..      ,    ,      !!!    .
   ?    -  .

----------

> ?    -  .

   , ,  ,      .         __ ,    .  ,    - ,     ,     .    ,        .

----------


## kobieta

> , ,  ,      .         __ ,    .  ,    - ,     ,     .    ,        .

  ..     ,

----------


## crazyastronomer

-   :
"    *** (  ),     :
1.      ,  ,   .
2.  , !"

----------


## laithemmer

.
, -, ,   -        .
-, ,          ,   ,       ,          "       ?!" ,  .     .        )   -    '  볿  ,    ,     .   -    .
     ,  " "!!
('  " ",     䳺   ",    -  !")
 .     ,    .    ,     .      -    ,     .    -  ,    , . 
      .  !    !!  ,     .     -      . *    - !*   !      :) 
.. ,     ,       .    "", , , ,   , ,  .   ,   ,     "    !!"    ,        ))))))))))

----------


## nickeler

*kobieta*, ,     ,      ....     ,      "    ....    .....    ......"
     ,    ,     -   . 
   ,      ,    ...      ,     ,     ...   ?   ...

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*, ,     ,      ....     ,      "    ....    .....    ......"

       ,   ,    ,   ,    (     -   ,    쳺  ).
 ,   ,      ,   . 
   ,   , , ,   ..
  , , ....    ,      ᒺ,      . 
 ,        -   ,  ..          . ,   ,   ,     ,   - !     
  , ,  ,       ,   ,    .   

> , -, ,   -        .

----------


## zashtrihovana

,       . ,  ,    ...
  ,         .     ,         -  . , , ,       .     ,      -,      ,    ,  ...    . , , ,       (  ) .   ,        --  ,    .   ,    , ,  ,     .    -      .         . 
 ,   ,        . ,    .

----------


## Cveha

, ,   .           ,     .
     ,      ,         -  -    ,     .. 
   (   𳳳,   ),     : 
1. -  ,       ,     ,     ,     .
2. -      ,   ,    볺 --,  -'-   .  
    ,     -       ,      . 
 ,       '   ,        .

----------


## Olio

> -    ,

      .    ,     ,      -,    (),   ,          " ")))

----------


## Tail

-     
Taxi-Blues (fragment from the film)

----------


## Blue Star

-    -     ..
   ,    ,

----------

